# 1950s? Roadmaster AMF Skyrider



## Drosentreter (Jul 12, 2022)

Somebody please take this bike off my hands. A friend gave it to me, and as much as I love it, I don’t need another 20” bike, and I would love to hang the chainring on my wall, but I just can’t bring myself to tear it apart being so complete. It is rough. No idea if the rims have pinholes in them, the rear fender is rusted out at the rear tip, and the front fender at the rear tip has a pinhole or two as well. A rip in the seat, heavy surface rust throughout. Built by AMF. Bid on it, buyer pays shipping. Open to any and all trades.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 15, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Somebody please take this bike off my hands. A friend gave it to me, and as much as I love it, I don’t need another 24” bike, and I would love to hang the chainring on my wall, but I just can’t bring myself to tear it apart being so complete. It is rough. No idea if the rims have pinholes in them, the rear fender has a few at the very rear tip, and maybe the front fender at the rear tip as well. A rip in the seat, heavy surface rust throughout. Built by AMF. Bid on it, buyer pays shipping.
> 
> View attachment 1660977
> 
> View attachment 1660978



what are you looking to get out of the bike? My zip is 53042....


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 15, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> what are you looking to get out of the bike? My zip is 53042....



It’s DOND make an offer.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 15, 2022)

$40.00


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 20, 2022)

Deal fell through, I mistakenly advertised it as a 24”, it is a 20” bike. Still available.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 4, 2022)

Still available. Someone take it from me.


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 13, 2022)

Sombody make an offer on here, I need it gone


----------

